# looking at a used husqvarna need help!



## Roland-5.0 (Jan 3, 2014)

OK I'm needing a blower and I was thinking used because of the price of a new one. Lots of junk for sale local on kijiji but there is a few decent ones. The one that has got my attention is a husqvarna 8527sbe he seems firm on $750. I have replied to a few people with toro ads but haven't got a reply in a few days. I live in Ontario on lake Huron so I do get quite a bit of snow occasionally. My driveway is 2 wide and long enough to park a car behind the jeep but not my ext cab truck so not a huge driveway. 
My question is, is the husqvarna going to be a good one? It looks brand new from the pics. The owner thinks he bought it new in 08 but he went to Florida every winter so it didn't get used much. Will 8.5 HP and 27" be enough for me.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

$750 seems a bit steep to me. I wouldn't really want to go past about $450 for something even if it is in great shape.


----------



## Roland-5.0 (Jan 3, 2014)

Anything 450 for sale here is typically junk or busted up rusty blowers


----------



## Roland-5.0 (Jan 3, 2014)

It has the tecumseh snow king engine if that makes a difference?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I -used- to own a Husky blower. See -HERE-.

They are not made all that great, IMO. They are Husky in name only are not the same quality one would expect from the Swedish manufacturer. They share the same parts with a lot of the lower quality blowers like Poulan. The biggest thing I did not like was the auger and gearcase. They were just flimsy. The gearcase is all aluminum and a clamshell design which was not serviceable. It was also starting to show signs of leakage.....just like all the cheap $500 Poulan's were doing at the local Home Depot that year.

Then the small 12" diameter impeller bottle-necked the snow throughput. It was pretty easy to overload what it had the ability to blow. This would become obvious because it would just start pushing the snow and it would then start to come around the outside edges, as seen -HERE-. (At the 2:55 mark)


----------



## Roland-5.0 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Would one built in 08 be any different than yours


----------



## Roland-5.0 (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's a pic


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

It looks to be the identical gear-case from what I can see from photos I've found online. 

Now, will this fill the need for what you want to use it for.....probably. I just wanted to point out the things I didn't like about it and only discovered after I purchased it. If you are OK owning something that is essentially the same thing as various other cheaper brands, that's fine. Like I said before, it's Husqvarna in name only. The quality is probably on par with all the MTD made products like Cub Cadet, etc. The one positive you do have is that it does have an engine still made in the US. All newer blowers get Chinese made engines....whether it says "Briggs" on them or not they are assembled in China.

I do think $750 is a bit much for it. I'm guessing it was not much over $1000 when new.


----------



## Roland-5.0 (Jan 3, 2014)

I found the equivalent to this in a new model to be roughly 1300 bucks. That's Canadian so we always pay too much lol
No you got me thinking about driving a few hours south across the boarder for one....hmmm


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

IMO, I would try to get one with a 14" impeller. It allows for higher throughput of snow. My Ariens can move MUCH more snow that my old Husky did....even though the Husky could throw it just as far.


----------



## Roland-5.0 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok thank you. I'm gonna look at it but5 I'll be more "picky" so to speak


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you cross the border what us city will you be in


----------



## Roland-5.0 (Jan 3, 2014)

Port huron
I posted a few replies but they didn't make it on here. The husky want what it seemed. The electric starter sounded awful and then it wouldn't even start. He said it was because it was too cold outside. Well that's dumb I plan on using the blower in the winter. Was old enough to have a tecumseh and no power steering. Looked like an orange poulan to me. Didn't even make an offer


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ahhhh strathroy 
not much on port huron CL


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Roland-5.0 said:


> Port huron
> I posted a few replies but they didn't make it on here. The husky want what it seemed. The electric starter sounded awful and then it wouldn't even start. He said it was because it was too cold outside. Well that's dumb I plan on using the blower in the winter. Was old enough to have a tecumseh and no power steering. Looked like an orange poulan to me. Didn't even make an offer


yep, that's because it pretty much IS an orange Poulan.  Glad you turned it down, especially for that price!


----------

